# Fitness Path, A Guide to Get Healthy



## SeaBreeze (Mar 11, 2019)

Some forms of exercise you may want to do to get or stay healthy, more here.  



> Hiking
> *Calories burned: *167 to 223*
> 
> *Muscles engaged:* Quads, glutes, hamstrings, calves, hips, core
> ...


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 12, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> If you prefer walking to hiking (or need a quick workout that doesn’t  require driving to a hiking trail), Cohen suggests maintaining a brisk  pace, choosing routes with hills and holding two- or three-pound weights  to build strength and get a better calorie burn.



That, to me, is key. Walking, as _true_ exercise, is vastly overrated. You really need to do a quick enough pace so that your heart rate is significantly raised and weights (hand or ankle) can help. Walking is better than nothing, but you don't do much of anything for your cardiovascular system unless you're pushing it enough to raise heartrate and respiration.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 12, 2019)

I need to come back to this...sounds like just what I've been looking for!!!


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 12, 2019)

Biking and gardening the old fashioned way with hand tools. A shovel will use every muscle in the body from head to toes. I must have strong toes because I have used it quite often.


----------



## fatdad88 (Jan 20, 2020)

It’s best to try to walk more. Another question is if your knees do not allow you to do this for a long time. You should always alternate with moments of relaxation. Be wary of doing regular exercises in the morning and dousing with cold water.


----------



## rgp (Jan 21, 2020)

I look at walking as more of an activity, than an exercise, Anything our bodies become accustomed too is not {ex}ercise...........jmo.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 21, 2020)

Moving is important as is being out in the sun.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 21, 2020)

fatdad88 said:


> It’s best to try to walk more. Another question is if your knees do not allow you to do this for a long time. You should always alternate with moments of relaxation. Be wary of doing regular exercises in the morning and dousing with cold water.


Some of my Asian friends believe it is much better to drink hot or warm water, than it is to consume cold water. I've never looked into it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 21, 2020)

Gardening is my salvation. I don't know what I would do without it. Besides the satisfaction of growing my own veggies it keeps my creaky knees moving. 

When I first go out in the spring I almost have to crawl back to the house. Each year gets a bit harder yet by the 3rd week I can feel the difference. By the time fall rolls around I'm able to turn over the whole garden with a spade. I have access to a tiller but prefer to do it by hand. Little by little I get it done.


----------



## Lc jones (Jan 21, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Some of my Asian friends believe it is much better to drink hot or warm water, than it is to consume cold water. I've never looked into it.



I drink very warm water everyday, it is a great way to cleanse the system.....


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 21, 2020)

I drink my water at room temp.,   always ... when it's not in my tea, then it's hot.


----------

